# Nausea has disappeared at 7 weeks!



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, I was just wondering if this something of concern. I had a scan on Monday, which revealed a twin pg, both with heartbeats, but 2 days later I stopped feeling sick, and dont have as much indigestion.

Is this cause for concern, I thought that sickness didnt leave until nearer 12 weeks?

Many thanks,
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

its difficult to predict how you will feel on a daily basis, you saw 2 lovely heart beats on the scan and i'm sure they are nice and snug. 
You'll probably feel dreadful very soon and be asking me how to cope with extreme sickness

Take care x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks, maybe I should just enjoy the break from sickness then!!

Love Shellyjxxx


----------

